# Still Life 2



## dpc (Jul 30, 2015)

Gee whizz, a clock!


----------



## dpc (Jul 30, 2015)

A family Bible, well over a hundred years old and showing its age.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2015)

The rosary is 128 years old. It must have been obtained by one of my paternal ancestors on a trip to Lourdes in France. My great-grandfather, I believe. "Lourdes" is engraved on the reverse of the cross and there are fleurs-de-lis decorating the obverse of the arms. The beads are sandalwood. They exuded a strong scent until quite recently and even now, despite their age, still provide a bit of scent when the rosary is taken from its leather box. There is a bit of irony in the picture of the rosary and beads on the Bible. The rosary is obviously Catholic. The Bible is Protestant (KJV). My father's side of the family was quite Catholic and my mother's quite Protestant (Orangemen). In olden times and times not so long ago, this was a toxic brew. The juxtaposition of the two is my small attempt at ecumenism.


----------



## dpc (Jul 31, 2015)




----------

